# NZXT H440 or Fractal Design Define R5?



## touchtopaly (May 15, 2015)

I'm indecisive about these two cases - I know they each have their strengths and weaknesses (Hardwarecanucks did a direct comparison video). 

This poll is intended to gauge which case you think is better overall or even specifically to my build.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($239.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG H7 49.0 CFM CPU Cooler  ($32.50 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97-A/USB 3.1 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($158.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory  ($62.89 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5&quot; Solid State Drive  ($114.98 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5&quot; 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($52.49 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card  ($319.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Phanteks Enthoo Pro ATX Full Tower Case  ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* EVGA 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($49.99 @ NCIX US)
*Optical Drive:* LG GH24NSB0 DVD/CD Writer  ($19.75 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $1136.55
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-15 00:49 EDT-0400_

A couple of other notes: I will likely OC and have dual-970s (SLI) in the future. There is a small chance I may want to try my hand at water cooling systems.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2015)

Fractal. Everyone and their mom has that damn H440, and its got shitty airflow.


----------



## Jetster (May 15, 2015)

Didn't even have to think about it


----------



## RCoon (May 15, 2015)

R5, H440 has god awful airflow. More for looks than anything else, depends on how much you care about that PSU cover.


----------



## Ebo (May 15, 2015)

It all comes down to what kind of weight you put into things. 

If you like a clean look, I would go for the NZXT 440, *if* you want better cooling go for the R5.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2015)

Ebo said:


> It all comes down to what kind of weight you put into things.
> 
> If you like a clean look, I would go for the NZXT 440, *if* you want better cooling go for the R5.


The R5 has a cleaner look with the brushed aluminum front and all.


----------



## ozorian (May 15, 2015)

Why dont u stay on the phantek that u have at ur part list?
u are going for air cooling right?
For sure R5 has better air flow than H440 but on the other hand Phantek has better than R5!!


----------



## Ebo (May 15, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The R5 has a cleaner look with the brushed aluminum front and all.



Look at the inside of the box, thats what favor the NZXT 440, its just so clean inside.


----------



## adulaamin (May 15, 2015)

R5...


----------



## touchtopaly (May 15, 2015)

ozorian said:


> Why dont u stay on the phantek that u have at ur part list?
> u are going for air cooling right?
> For sure R5 has better air flow than H440 but on the other hand Phantek has better than R5!!



Oh I accidentally forgot to remove that off my build. That was on there when I started the build,, but I've decided against a full tower because of the size.


----------



## 2big2fail (May 15, 2015)

R5

You might also want to consider Silverstone FT05 considering its a better airflow design than either R5 or H440.


----------



## Dos101 (May 15, 2015)

I recently bought the R5. Considered the H440 but I wanted an optical bay. Have been very happy with the R5 so far.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 15, 2015)

The R5 clearly taking the lead here. I think both cases look great aesthetically in their own right - H440 for flash and R5 for simplicity and sleekness. I'll make a buying decision sometime this weekend. I wish the R5 was sold in retail stores so I can see it with my own eyes before buying it.


----------



## Batou1986 (May 15, 2015)

The R5 is top notch my friend just did a build with one and he absolutely loves it and says it's really quiet even with all stock fans.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 16, 2015)

Have only heard one person comment supporting the H440 even though it has almost half the votes.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 16, 2015)

Well, I think I'm going to pick up the R5 Titanium. Now the question is, do I go windowed or windowless?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 16, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Look at the inside of the box, thats what favor the NZXT 440, its just so clean inside.



You've not seen how clean and managed an R4 or R5 look, have you? They dont give you all those cutouts and the Grand Canyon sized cable management area behind the motherboard for the heck of it.

To the OP, looks like the R5 is winning. As I mentioned several times in the other thread, its combination of quiet operation, excellent airflow, superb layout, and lots of space can't be beat. Finally, it's beautiful, in a reserved way.

And you definately want the windowed version.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 17, 2015)

Just finished a build with R5. The quality and attention to the details is great. I say definitely go with R5.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 17, 2015)

How much louder is the windowed panel over the windowless? Still haven't decided if I wanted that clean, closed-off look or the show-offy windowed look.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2015)

touchtopaly said:


> How much louder is the windowed panel over the windowless? Still haven't decided if I wanted that clean, closed-off look or the show-offy windowed look.



Honestly, it hardly adds to the noise level of the rig to have the window.  Obviously it's not AS quiet as the non-windowed, because the soundproofing material is only on the metal parts surrounding the window in the windowed version.

Like I said, it's hardly noticeable.  It's not a "silent" case, just a quiet one.  A case this beautiful should be seen inside!


----------



## wolar (May 17, 2015)

R5 is better but consider that its reasonably small case , also sound dampening doesn't improve much the HDD's noise , which is the loudest thing in my case , if you go for silent fans then consider taking other case because you can get bigger cases at that price with better airflow.


----------



## Devon68 (May 17, 2015)

> Now the question is, do I go windowed or windowless?


Well I always liked the windowed cases that's why I bought the Chaser a31, but don't ask me when was the last time I looked thru it's window. Having the window is also a bad idea if you are lazy and let dust settle on your components.

Don't get me wrong I would still go for the windowed version.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2015)

wolar said:


> R5 is better but consider that its reasonably small case , also sound dampening doesn't improve much the HDD's noise , which is the loudest thing in my case , if you go for silent fans then consider taking other case because you can get bigger cases at that price with better airflow.



Small? It is laid out so well that i have more room in there than what appears to be much larger CM Storm Sniper, my previous case. And i can't remember when I ever actually heard an HDD from the case. Size by the way, does not equate to better airflow.


----------



## touchtopaly (May 17, 2015)

Ok, I went with the windowed version of the R5. I know that some people think the windowless looks classier or tidier, but I think it looks a bit plain when you have the option of getting a window. Even though I really don't care about showing off my components or installing flashy LED lights, I think the window adds some personality to the case.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2015)

It's a very good looking window. Just be sure to only gently wipe it with a silk or microfiber cloth, or you risk hairline minute scratches.


----------



## Devil-Walker (May 17, 2015)

I have a h440. The air flow dont seem that horrible to me. Once i made the front fans to blow air the case and put my h100i blowing out the top. My cpu stays about 35c idle no higher than 62c gaming and my 970s dont got past 72c gaming either. Im pretty happy with the case. That said i have no experience with the R5 so cant help there.


----------



## Valeriant (May 18, 2015)

touchtopaly said:


> Ok, I went with the windowed version of the R5. I know that some people think the windowless looks classier or tidier, but I think it looks a bit plain when you have the option of getting a window. Even though I really don't care about showing off my components or installing flashy LED lights, I think the window adds some personality to the case.



Bro, check this out! There's a new R5 Blackout Edition: http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-r5-blackout-edition-window


----------



## Devon68 (May 18, 2015)

> Bro, check this out! There's a new R5 Blackout Edition:


Yeah but IMHO the white fans and white HDD trays are the thing making it look better.
This looks too dark for my taste.
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/define-r5-case-is-back-in-all-black.html


----------

